
Show HN: Desed – Debugger for Sed - soptikha2
https://github.com/SoptikHa2/desed/
======
soptikha2
Hi, author here. I’ve written a debugger for sed in Rust. This was not only to
learn rust, but to actually have a solid debugger for sed. I’ve started
learning sed recently and decided to start writing various algorithms in it.
And as sed doesn’t have numbers and can just filter/transform text, this is a
challenge even for something like comparing two numbers. I’ve seen people do
amazing things with it.

I’d be glad for any comments regarding code quality or the debugger itself.

~~~
dmix
I like the tui UI, what was it like mapping it layout in the terminal? I've
always wanted to try building a CLI interface like that.

~~~
billjings
A friend of mine built this, and I feel the need to promote it:
[https://github.com/dankamongmen/notcurses](https://github.com/dankamongmen/notcurses)

There are Rust and C++ bindings, and it performs some truly ridiculous TUI
tricks.

------
smt88
If you need a debugger from sed, aren't you now using the wrong tool for the
job? We have lots of mature, debuggable languages to process text...

~~~
soptikha2
I certainly do. This is meant just as a toy, and way to learn Rust, which is
what I've written this in. If I need to actually achieve something, I use
python or haskell.

However sed is perfect if you have spare time and want to write basic programs
in unnecessarily complex way for fun.

~~~
jessaustin
A long time ago I wrote a reformatting utility for a client in sed, because my
manager didn't want to have to support the utility and Anderson claimed it
couldn't be done in any language. The Androids whined and then they rewrote it
in C++, which they had to support.

